
Threading/Concurrency vs Parallelism - nreece
http://www.danielmoth.com/Blog/2008/11/threadingconcurrency-vs-parallelism.html
======
nailer
"If on a single core machine you are using threads and it makes perfect sense
for your scenario, then you are not 'doing parallelism', you are just doing
multithreading."

Er, yes. We know that. However the only single core machines you can buy these
days are Netbooks.

Big title, little story.

~~~
DanielMoth
nailer: Thanks for the feedback. Is that the point you took away or did you
skip reading the rest of the article?

The context of that quote is not about single core versus multi core. It is
about the _intent_ of your code. It is a quick rule of thumb. For example,
keeping the UI responsive is a goal you have regardless of the cores of the
machine. To deliver on that goal you can use threads (multithreading) but that
would not be equal to parallelism.

The larger point here is the difference between the term multithreading and
parallelism. Post back on my blog post if you have any questions or
suggestions on making that clearer.

